# Exterior Door won't seal



## Rhomadri (Apr 25, 2012)

I need some help. I hired some construction guys to replace my door after a break in. I also hired them to replace one other door. The second door is perfect, the other one just isn't right to this day. 

They have been out seven times already, and at first they ordered the wrong door, had a different frame than what came with the door and it wouldn't seal at all. Now all but the bottom corner on the side with the door knob will seal. That portion of the door won't even close all the way. On the bottom of the door is what looks like rubber that I assume should be along the frame of the door to form a seal against the weather. That isn't even touching the frame because that corner of the door doesn't close all the way unless you hold it there.

Also the weather stripping along the same corner doesn't seal properly. They have put in... I don't know spare stuff to try and push out the weather stripping to make it seal with the door and it works for a couple days but then relaxes and stops sealing again. They are coming back out tomorrow to look again but I don't think they are going to fix that, I think they are just putting the proper door back after being painted (during one of the "fixes" they tried to perform they scrapped a large portion of paint off the door).

If the rubber seal at the bottom isn't touching the frame in the corner and the weather stripping at the same side... I don't think it will seal properly. Anyone have any ideas of what I can suggest to them so the next visit is their last? I'm sure they are sick of coming out here and I'm sick of having to clear my days when the problem remains.

Before the gap on the side was about 8 inches, and before they removed the correct door to repaint it the gap was only about 1-2 inches... but still it seems like when we get to winter her up north that will matter.

If anyone has suggestions, I beg please post them.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

check the door for plumb in and out,put the edge of the level against the 1/2'' step you see right next to the brickmould on both sides

wow thats a big rough opening,is there plaster on the inside walls by any chance?


----------



## Rhomadri (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes it is plaster on the inside. I can't believe it has been such an ordeal. Thank you for the tips I will check that.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

also the door itself may have a bow,use a long straight edge to check it


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Rhomadri;907[LIST said:


> [/LIST]288......to replace my door *after a break in.*........


Now the new replacement door with new door jambs has problems.

Madri, The break in did not only trash the door and jambs but also most likely knocked the house framing around the door out of alignment. That will cause one or both of the two legs of the new door jamb to be out of plumb. This condition can sometimes be fixed by a pro with a sledgehammer and blocking to protect the wood.
If the Jambs are cross legged the door won't seal.

Without a level you can still test to see whether or not your jambs are cross legged.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

a poor mans pls180:thumbup:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

No, it was from a two day 2004 Gary Katz seminar. Our friend Kreg along with his bandana was in the same class.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I can't help but wonder about the "construction guys" who did the install. It may be time to call a licensed, insured, reliable contractor to address the issue.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

if the r.o. is really 8'' bigger than the door sounds like you have more issues


----------

